# Reunited



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Animal Defense League Of Arizona

A feel good happening! Had to share. Lots of good comes out of TNR!

REUNITED! While out trapping Carla and Patti came across a cat with a collar and a microchip. They called the number and the relieved parents of this kitty came right over. She had been missing for 2 months from a location approximately 15 miles away. Kitty remembered them right away and began to purr when she saw them. Thank you Carla and Patti for getting this kitty home safely.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How awesome!!! That is the best thing I have read all day! I love it! I can't imagine how happy cat and family are today


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Love it  I bet the kitty and his owners had the best night's sleep that night! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This is fantastic. I'd be buying flowers, candy, and champagne for them if it had been one of my boys. 

I'd be out of my MIND if I couldn't find one of them.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy ending! Love it!


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

What a happy story. Thank you.


----------

